# Word of the Day - Gnathion



## debodun (May 18, 2022)

Gnathion (noun) -  the lowest point of the mid-line of the lower jaw; chin.

Head circumference, head length, facial height from nasion to gnathion, bizygomatic breadth and stature were all measured and documented.


----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2022)

Oh no!  There's a gnat on my gnathion!


----------



## Mizmo (May 18, 2022)

I think  will grow a beard to cover my gnathion


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2022)

It sounds like an ancient Roman or Greek building in ruins.....
as in:

_Have you ever visited the Parthenon, or the *Gnathion?*_


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2022)

I hadn't ever seen this term, _gnathion, _in any medical terminology lists.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 30, 2022)

I've got nothing, but kudos to the creative posters here who were able to include gnathion in a sentence!


----------

